# Viking No. 540



## Hecht100+ (12. April 2020)

Heute möchte ich euch die Viking No. 540 vorstellen. Wer der Hersteller und der Vertriebler gewesen ist, habe ich noch nicht heraus gefunden. Von der Viking gibt es auch eine 550, davon später mehr.






Bei Betrachten der Rolle fiel auf, das der Schnurfangbügel mit seinen Halterungen identisch mit der Karmann No. 41 (Made for Sportex) ist. Auch die Spule scheint aus der gleichen Fabrik zu kommen, ihre Ähnlichkeit ist frappierend.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Karmannspule (link) und Vikingspule (rechts)



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Viking (links) und Karmann (rechts)


Beim Zerlegen fiel dann aber auf, das diese Rolle einige Besonderheiten hat. 



So ist ihr Kegelrad lose auf der Steckachsenbuchse befestigt, sitzt in einer Nut und wird mit einem Sprengring gehalten.





Die Achse ist für diese Rollengröße mit 6 mm Durchmesser sehr stark gemacht. 
Die Feder der Rücklaufsperre ist unter dem Sperrhebel eingebaut, was beim Zusammenbau doch etwas umständlich war.
Über den  Pinionzapfen auf dem Tellerrad ist bei diesem Modell zusätzlich  eine Messingbuchse verbaut, dieses ist von ähnlichen Rollen bislang das einzige Modell, das so etwas vorweist.





Die Bügelumschlagfeder ist auch bei diesem Modell so stark ausgelegt, wie man es von modernen Rollen nicht kennt.

Das seltsamste an dieser Rolle war aber eine dicke Unterlegscheibe zwischen Gehäuse und Rotor. Ich habe beim Zusammenbau diese einmal weg gelassen, von der Optik her es es ohne Scheibe stimmiger, doch dann schleift der Bügelauslöser im Inneren des Rotors auf dem Gehäuse. Also das ganze wieder auseinander gebaut und die Unterlegscheibe wieder eingesetzt. Jetzt ist zwar ein Absatz zu erkennen, aber die Leichtläufigkeit und der Bügelumschlag funktionieren.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Unterlegscheibe zwischen Rotor und Gehäuse.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 ohne Scheibe


	

		
			
		

		
	
mit Scheibe

Hier noch zwei Bilder der wieder zusammen gebauten Rolle


----------



## eiszeit (12. April 2020)

Die Viking 500er Serie gab es in den Modellen 510, 520, 540 550. Die Übersetzung der Viking 540 ist 1:3,13 und sie wiegt um die 380g.
Die ganz Serie zählt zu den einfacheren Rolle aus dem asiatischen Bereich.
Wer sie in Deutschland angeboten hat weiß ich auf die Schnelle nicht. Hab gerade das Rollenblatt vor mir liegen, die dicke Unterlegscheibe
zwischen Ritzel und Rotor gehört so dort hin.


----------

